# Rabbit season is over



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've always rabbit hunted and loved it. I never new much about beagles until winter of 2012 when I started hunting with my father in law and his dogs and I fell in love with it. Last November as many of you know I got my first beagle Clare. We hunted hard all year and I learned ALOT 
I never knew a dog could teach you so much. After hunting with her this season I understand rabbits way more than i ever have. I picked the worst winter to get my first dog but we still got out 2 times a week at least since November 27th. She improved tremendously but I learned two dogs is better than one so if all goes as planned I will be getting her a partner Saturday. It's a new hobby of mine.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

That is a nice looking dog.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

One of the best times to run is over the next 2 weeks. Hunting may be over, but rabbit running is open until 4/15. The male cottontails searching for mating provide some good long runs. You don't have to shoot rabbits to enjoy running beagles. In fact, I rarely took a gun when I had my beagles out.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I usually didn't have one with me other than for her protection as she is small and has been alone in the woods. I killed 10 rabbits this year and that's maybe about 15% of how many I had come by me


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

sgc said:


> One of the best times to run is over the next 2 weeks. Hunting may be over, but rabbit running is open until 4/15. The male cottontails searching for mating provide some good long runs. You don't have to shoot rabbits to enjoy running beagles. In fact, I rarely took a gun when I had my beagles out.


Yep you haven't seen anything until you get your dog on a hard running breeding buck chasing and looking for breeding does in the next few weeks. JMHO


----------

